# Wedges to Level an Aquarium Stand



## Hellaenergy (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm attempting to level a new 120 gallon fish tank stand on a wooden floor. One side is ~1/2" low due to twist in the old wooden floor. I've decided that I am going to try using two 48" long wedges that go from 1/2" to 0 down the length of the stand. Does anyone have any suggestion on how I can make this long wedge/shim? I've never done tapers before.

I'm also open to other suggestions as far as leveling a very heavy (~1500lbs) fish tank on a twisted floor.


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

With your table saw or ? use a long stright borad up against your fence then attach the board you are going to cut at an angle to the straight board at the angle you want, adjust to the saw blade and then using the straight board as a fence guide rip your angle.


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

...but would it not be easier to put adjustable feet on each leg or corner of your stand?


----------



## Hellaenergy (Mar 2, 2008)

Kindlingmaker, that is exactly the kind of instruction I was looking for, thank you.

The stand is actually a cabinet. Therefore the weight is distributed on all four sides and corners. I would like to use adjustable feet but I'm not sure of ones that could handle that kind of weight. Nor am I sure if it would be good for the integrity of the stand to focus the weight in that way. ??


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

There are industrial adjustable feet for large tooling tables and equipment but then a good hardwood might be cheaper and look better too…


----------



## WibblyPig (Jun 8, 2009)

You don't want to use adjustable feet as there will be too much of a point load. In the past, I've used hardwood wedges to minimize compression. You'd be best going just a tad over 1/2" to compensate for a little bit of compression. Put them every 3 to 6 inches then use a piece of base molding or quarter round to hide the gap.

What kind of tank? SWFO, Reef, African cichlids, South American biotope?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

If you want some ready made wedges get some wood shingles. Not fancy but they work.


----------



## Monkeyboy1 (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm getting ready to build one for a 180 gallon and mine is going to be on carpet and was thinking about that very problem and I came up with this, The plan I come up was to make the stand real rigid and put 1" on the top of the frame for the aquarium and 1" one bottom and then use floor tile as shims and put the under the corners that need leveling


----------

